

A blekko tutorial for search hackers - greglindahl
https://help.blekko.com/index.php/a-tutorial-for-searching-with-blekko/

======
greglindahl
blekko has its own 4 billion page crawl and index, with lots of fairly unique
advanced search features hidden away in our slashtags. I realized recently
that we've done a terrible job of communicating our advanced search features
to anyone outside the company. So I wrote this tutorial, aimed at advanced
searchers. Tell me what you think!

------
jggonz
/date is also a cool blekko feature! Searching for /tags also gives a nice
list of a bunch of slashtags that can be used to nudge your results in many
different directions!... If you're into web programming for example, you could
search for something like "JSON /api" and get a totally different and valuable
set of results!

